# Salame Piemonte...Done!



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2022)

This one is next on the list, but have to wait until the finocchiona is finished to have room in the maturing chamber. I have been wanting to make this one for a long time. Piemonte wine of Barbera, Nebbiolo, or  Dolcetto grapes is a requirement. I have recently been given a bottle of Vintage 1998 Piemonte Borolo (The king of Italian red wines) that I will use to make this salame. I will use pastured berkshire from my local butcher for this one. Big Vintage wine needs good pork.

*Salame Piemonte*

700g. Lean Pork (shoulder, ham. loin)
300g. pork fat (back, jowl, belly)

25g. fine Sea  Salt
3g. cure #2
1g. coarse ground black pepper
1g. crushed black peppercorns
0.1g. ground Nutmeg (use very accurate scale)
5g. garlic sliced (one clove)
1 whole clove (spice)
25mL Borolo wine

Steep sliced garlic and whole clove (spice) in Borolo wine in a glass jar sealed tight for 2 days. Use the infused wine, discard the garlic and cloves.

0.125g TSPX culture in 30mL distilled water.
Grind lean thru 12mm; fat thru 10mm plate. stuff into 50-55mm. beef middles.

Check pH after grinding and adding wine, salt, spices. For TSPX -add enough dextrose and sucrose to drop the pH to 5.2 using 0.25g sugars per pH drop of 0.1 point. Usually 2-2.25g/kg. sugars; 0.75 gram/kg. dextrose and 1.5 gram/kg. sucrose.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2022)

Recipe @Marianski's site I loosely followed:
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/fermented/italian/salami-piemonte


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2022)

taste profile of Peimonte...
https://www.tasteatlas.com/salame-piemonte-1


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2022)

If someone were to break into your house the first thing they would hit is the contents of your curing chamber and If you list the contents that were stolen from your curing chamber to the police after the B&E. You might be a redneck. 
Eager to see your progress.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2022)

The Berkshire Culatello alone I will list for $1200 on the claims inventory!! LOL!!!


----------



## rjob (Mar 17, 2022)

This site might be of interest Edwards Virgina Smokehouse   Smoked & Aged Surryano Ham | Edwards Virginia Smokehouse (edwardsvaham.com) 
Presentation of Surryano ham is impressive. States they use "100% purebred Iberico pigs raised on the serene countryside of Menard, Texas. Texas Iberico™ hogs, overseen by the Harris family of La Tienda" 
_Curemaster's Note: The Surryano Hams are similar in marbling and firmness to the dry cured Serrano and Prosciutto hams. It comes ready to cut and serve. The Surryano has a nutty taste with undertones of apple or dried fruit. _

La Tienda family also has a site with Spanish hams that are impressive. In the $1200 range.

Did a search for Texas Iberico hogs, had no idea that Texas had this level of specialty hog farming and products available.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2022)

There is a renaissance of old world salumi products happening right now. The dry cured meats is a $6 Billion dollar industry in the U.S. and it is growing at 10% per year. People are waking up to the quality of true artisan products and demand remains strong.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 17, 2022)

You got my attention Keith. Cannot wait to see how this comes out. I still think you and I need to facilitate a trade   "Where's the beef??" Well, it's in my freezer(s) 

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> You got my attention Keith. Cannot wait to see how this comes out. I still think you and I need to facilitate a trade   "Where's the beef??" Well, it's in my freezer(s)
> 
> Robert


See what I mean about "strong demand"......LOL!!!!!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> See what I mean about "strong demand"......LOL!!!!!



Yes sir but at least I have something of merit to offer in trade   

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2022)

When the finocchiona salami finished drying, it was time to make this. Originally planned on making this Sunday but I did not buy enough meat, had to wait until Monday.

One week prior, I measured out the clove spice to steep in the red wine for 7 days.

2 days out I added the garlic to the wine






Go time arrived and I prepped the meat.






Here is one of the pork chops...










 I had originally planned to separate the meat and fat then hand cut the fat. That proved to be impractical because I was using belly, jowl and shoulder. I did remove most of the soft fat from the shoulder, then ground it all thru the 10mm plate.
The 50-55mm hog middles soaking in lemon water...






The spices...






All ready to mix...






Stuffed and in the fermentation can while I set up the drying chamber for fermentation schedule..






pH @36 hours...






pH @45 hours...






I used 2.25grams/kg. sugars. 0.75g. dextrose and 1.5g sucrose. Initial pH was right at 5.75...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2022)

My hemp twine finally arrived... 

First time fooling with it trussing these salami. I like the twine, just have to adjust to it. It is stiffer so easier to make the loops, but it is rougher on the hands. It cinches down easier and holds knots better than cotton twine.


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 31, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I have recently been given a bottle of Vintage 1998 Piemonte Borolo



Has the potential to be spectacular! Wish we were neighbors. We should be in Piemonte right now. We will reschedule for next year.

Ciao!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Has the potential to be spectacular! Wish we were neighbors. We should be in Piemonte right now. We will reschedule for next year.
> 
> Ciao!


Thank you Sir! My grandfather traced our family tree all the way back to Coreggio, Italy. One of my Uncles wants to become an Italian citizen with his wife (wife's parents are Italian citizens from Calabria). They want to have a small apartment there. When that happens, I am going to visit them and scratch some things off my bucket list.


----------



## indaswamp (May 7, 2022)

Piemonte Salami has finished drying as of today. Hit 35% weight loss on the nose tonight. Had to cut it to check it....





HOLY SHNANKIES!!! Hands down one of the BEST salamis I have made to date. And the rest don't even come close. This one is way out in front. Wow....mellow yet the flavor profile is off the charts. The buttery and nutty notes from the fat are incredible! Deep funky notes. The spice is way in the background yet accent the profile perfectly. I am truly blown away.


----------



## indaswamp (May 7, 2022)

This one is a softer salami because of the addition of belly. Even at 35% weight loss it is still a soft salami.


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2022)

Very nice..... A thin slice of a good ham with the salami on a saltine would make any ones day.


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2022)

boykjo said:


> Very nice..... A thin slice of a good ham with the salami on a saltine would make any ones day.


Thanks boykjo! It is really good!!


----------



## Nefarious (May 8, 2022)

wow, very nice.  Looks unbelievably good.


----------



## bauchjw (May 8, 2022)

Wow! Incredible! I’m in awe!


----------

